# I Have A Special Offer For Mr.Sakurai...



## BraveDragonWolf (Jul 2, 2021)

_"Mr. Sakurai! I have an offer that you cannot refuse..."

EDIT!: 7/29/21
_
_NEPTUNE REVEALED FOR SMASH ULTIMATE! _



Spoiler



_




_


____________________________________________________


_


Spoiler



_








_


_


EDIT: Just came back from the future and Mr. Skaurai has agreed to my offer...




Spoiler
















_


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 22, 2021)

now that is awesome


----------



## 1B51004 (Jul 22, 2021)

holy cow that's well done

did you make it yourself? if so, you should be hired as 'render specialist' or something

eyes are a bit uncanny, but besides that, it looks like a leak that I would 100% believe.
gimme a few and i can prolly fake a 4chan leak


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Jul 22, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> now that is awesome



Look in the spoilers again


----------



## ChrisMCNBVA (Jul 22, 2021)

that would be cool if she and ehr friends were in another game but i don't know if her company would allow it but who knows


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Jul 22, 2021)

1B51004 said:


> holy cow that's well done
> 
> did you make it yourself? if so, you should be hired as 'render specialist' or something
> 
> ...



Thanks. I wish XD I've been making renders since 2013. I've used the Cyberdimension Neptune because the face is poseable and I needed more 3D. I saw people making renders about Neptunia characters in Smash so, I wanted to see what I could do and humor everyone. Also, look at the spoilers again. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ChrisMCNBVA said:


> that would be cool if she and ehr friends were in another game but i don't know if her company would allow it but who knows



I don't know how she would be worked into the game anyway. There could be a way, I just don't know. xD


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Jul 22, 2021)

I think he'd accept


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jul 23, 2021)

BraveDragonWolf said:


> Look in the spoilers again


CUTE


----------



## BraveDragonWolf (Jul 29, 2021)

*Just made a new render!*


----------

